#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-06
<NicksSpleen> Hi. I always install gnome right after I install ubuntu. I was just wondering if there are any cons/considerations to using this disto instead?
<pascalts> Hay, I have got a little problem with UbuntuGNOME 13.0 amd64. Everytime I open the menue and search somethin (e.g. firefox) after 1 sec or so the whole system freezes for 1 second. After that the system runs normal. I have an AMD 6-core CPU & an AMD Graphic-Card with the last drivers from AMD installed. May you help me?
<pascalts> *13.04
<pascalts> here is a screen-record: https://www.dropbox.com/s/76wxvtydp78tacn/VID_20130506_132156.3gp
<atrus> so, with 13.04 + gnome3ppa + staging ppa.... how does one get into the "classic" gnome desktop? Ie, the new gnome-shell based on in 3.8? (if I understand this correctly)
<camelinahat> atrus, It's a separate package just trying to find the name again (not installed by default)
<atrus> hm. there is a gnome-session-fallback version 3.8.x in the ppas...
<atrus> but ... huh. that still seems to want gnome-panel, which doesn't exist in 3.8.....
<camelinahat> Ah it may be that you need the 'testing' PPA as well. Which I'd really not recommend on any production machine.
<jaysonr> atrus: if you upgraded to 3.8 from the PPA install 'gnome-shell-extensions' and then you will have GNOME Classic as an option at logon
<atrus> jaysonr: ah, of course, that makes sense.
<atrus> hard to get from A to B as a user of course. maybe ubuntu-gnome-desktop should depend on that?
<jaysonr> atrus: it should at least be better documented, I think. I had to google around to figure it out, and then ended up not even liking it and using Shell instead :-/
<atrus> also, is it possible to get the monitor-edge-pressure things that are supposed to work with gnome3.8 to work under 13.04?
<darkxst> atrus, it is, but not easily
<darkxst> you need to install x-staging and then rebuild mutter
<atrus> hm. not so-so bad.
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging
<atrus> neat. that does indeed seem to work right.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-07
<Tumlee> Where does gnome-screenshot save all of its screenshots? I keep activating it accidentally.
<Tumlee> gnome-screenshot --help didn't reveal any useful information to me and neither did a google search
<Tumlee> Nevermind, I found them.
<jaysonr> is anyone else running 3.8 from the PPA getting crashes at logon?
<jaysonr> sometimes it'll not crash, but my "X" on my close button is black.
<jaysonr> it'll turn white if I do an alt+f2/r to restart shell
<jaysonr> other times it'll crash the first time I open a window and then it's white.
<darkxst> jaysonr, I have not seen that
<darkxst> file a bug with ubuntu-bug after reproducing the crash
<jpickett> is there any way to hide the titlebar of windows? on a laptop the webpage doesn't start until 20% down the screen
<jaysonr> darkxst: done (I think)
<darkxst> jaysonr, link?
<darkxst> jpickett, I think there is an extension for that
<jaysonr> darkxst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1177178
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1177178 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GNOME-Shell crashes at logon after launching first application " [Undecided,New]
<jaysonr> darkxst: if I didn't do something right, let me know, and I'll close that one and do it again
<enrique_> enrique83
<enrique_> hola!
<enrique_> someone talk spanish?
<darkxst> jaysonr, do you have any extensions installed with custom css files?
<jaysonr> darkxst: I tried the system monitor extension, but it didn't work and I removed it.
<jaysonr> darkxst: is there an easy way to reset GNOME back to complete defaults and start over? I'm happy to try if there is.
<darkxst> jaysonr, so it his happening with no extensions installed?
<jaysonr> darkxst: yes.
<darkxst> jaysonr, would be good if you can get a backtrace of the crash
<jaysonr> darkxst: how do I do that?
<darkxst> jaysonr, you can use apport/ubuntu-bug
<darkxst> make sure apport is enabled, and then when you get the popup to submit bug report, click examine locallu
<darkxst> locally
<jaysonr> apport never pops
<darkxst> jaysonr, its disabled by default on releases
<darkxst> or check /var/crash/ for a file with gnome-shell in the name
<darkxst> you can run ubuntu-bug straight on that file if its there
<jaysonr> yup, sure is
<jaysonr> do i do it on the .crash or the .upload?
<darkxst> .crash
<jaysonr> darkxst: nm, that looks like it's from yesterday
<darkxst> jaysonr, delete the file and a new one will be created with the next crash
<jaysonr> darkxst: ok, lemme see.
<jaysonr> darkxst: should i kill that bug that just got entered?
<jaysonr> since that log is kinda nasty
<darkxst> jaysonr, no thats fine
<jaysonr> ok
<darkxst> just add a backtrace to it once you get one
<darkxst> i will be back in a bit
<jaysonr> darkxst: i attached the .crash to the bug
<jaysonr> darkxst: i need to go to bed now, but I left apport open in case I need to do anything with it.
<jaysonr> i posted to the list earlier too if you want to reply to me there.
<jaysonr> darkxst: thanks again for your help
<darkxst> jaysonr, you need to process the crash report with apport first!
<darkxst> jaysonr, run 'ubuntu-bug crashfile'
<darkxst> click 'examine locally' and then the last option 'add symbolic trace to .crash
<darkxst> ricotz, feel like stripping the dbg packages from mozjs17 and pushing for a rebuild so it gets ddebs?
<darkxst> I couldnt get apport-retrace to work with old school -dbg packages ;(
<jaysonr> darkxst: sorry, when I run ubuntu-bug _usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash I only have "Show Details", "Continue" and a checkbox to send error report.
<jaysonr> darkxst: nothing about examine locally
<jaysonr> if I click "Continue" it just goes away.
<darkxst> jaysonr, I manage to run a trace of your .crash file, but it was useless, since the mozjs17 symbols don't work with apport ;(
<jaysonr> darkxst: ok :(
<jaysonr> darkxst: shell just crashed randomly on me now :(
<jaysonr> gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in clutter_actor_get_accessible()
<darkxst> think that one is already filed somewhere
<jaysonr> darkxst: it's like if I look at it wrong it crashes. I think I'm just gonna downgrade this box to 3.6
<jaysonr> darkxst: will I run into trouble running PPA purge?
<darkxst> jaysonr, 3.8 has been really stable here, much more than 3.6
<darkxst> ppa_purge should work ok, might get a little confused with the mozjs downgrade though
<darkxst> purging staging requires a few extra commands though
<jaysonr> darkxst: it seems I have parts of 3.6 and parts of 3.8, is that normal?
<jaysonr> gnomer-terminal is 3.6 for example
<darkxst> jaysonr, yes, the rest is in staging, and not 100% ready for general use
<jaysonr> darkxst: ok. well, when I first saw your messages in my awaylog I deleted that .crash file from the bug b/c i felt like an idot :-/
<jaysonr> darkxst: now it's been overwritten by that second crash
<darkxst> jaysonr, don't mix crashes! each crash should get its own bug report!
<jaysonr> i've got to head to work but I'll fiddle with this some more. it's only a day old install, I may just re-install and see if I did/installed something that caused the instability
<jaysonr> darkxst: i know, just wondering if you still have the .crash you processed
<jaysonr> darkxst: but you said it wasn't much use anyway
<darkxst> yes, but I can't do anything with it!
<jaysonr> darkxst: okay. thanks again for being helpful. i'll fiddle more after work. everything runs great execpt for the shell crashes. i can't help but wonder if I caused it somehow. it runs fine on my notebook.
<darkxst> jaysonr, test with a new user account?
<jaysonr> darkxst: yeah, i'll try that after work
<Forage> Ever since I upgraded from Ubuntu GNOME 12.10 to 13.04 the GOA accounts don't function any more. Going to the options of an account only display the Cancel and Done buttons, with no input field or text displayed below. This is the case for existing as well as new accounts.
<Forage> It also appears that no accounts connect any more since the Empathy contact list remains empty
<Forage> Could this have something to do with having installed the gnome3 staging ppa packages?
<Forage> with NOT having installed those packages I mean
<Forage> can any one confirm this behaviour with having 13.04 with gnome 3 ppa packages installed, excluding the staging ppa
<Forage> is it safe to assume that only the "*+logind~raring?" packages from the GNOME3 Staging ppa are the ones that require/use logind?
<Forage> I found that only updating the packages from the "stable" gnome3 ppa result in a non-functioning GOA. It wasn't until I updated Empathy and libfolks (and their dependencies) that existing GOA accounts worked again. It does, however, leave you with a crashing system settings GOA section so you can't alter/add accounts. I assume this is because it would require an update for gnome-control-center as well
<Forage> Shouldn't this have been dealt with by increasing the required version of dependencies?
<camelinahat> Forage, I can't say much regarding the packages as I'm not a dev and not familiar with them all myself. However I'm running only the Gnome3 PPA (not staging/testing etc), and my GOA is working fine. I've been running since the Beta2 release as a clean install
<Forage> camelinahat: strange. Are you able to modify account settings of e.g. IRC accounts and are you seeing Facebook contacts in Empathy?
<camelinahat> I don't have an IRC for GOA only UOA. With Facebook, if I used GOA no it didn't show in Empathy, however if I use UOA and add Facebook it does show the contacts in Empathy.
<Forage> camelinahat: than how can you say GOA is working fine for you if you aren't even using it?
<Forage> could you perform a test by tying to add a GOA account, like IRC or Jabber (as long as it's not available as UOA account as well)? The only thing I need to know is if you are able to provide any account details in the first place. You don't actually have to save the new account
<Forage> OK, fixed the GOA system settings crash by installing account-plugin-empathy
<Forage> ...partially
<camelinahat> Forage, 1) I have no option to add IRC to GOA. Period. 2) I Added facebook it went in fine but it did not add the Facebook chat contacts to my empathy. Trying it on UOA did work
<AbsintheSyringe> what am I doing wrong? I can't see "Privacy" with GNOME 3.8 (gnome3-team ppa) on Ubuntu 13.04?
<darkxst> AbsintheSyringe, that is only in gnome-control-center 3.8, which is still in staging
<AbsintheSyringe> darkxst, so only way to get privacy is to get staging?
<darkxst> AbsintheSyringe, yes, same with notifications panel also
<AbsintheSyringe> darkxst, will these move over to "regular" ppa?
<AbsintheSyringe> eventually
<darkxst> yes eventually, when they are ready for general use, currently some regressions that still need fixing
<AbsintheSyringe> I can't wait so I'll just get my hands on staging :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-08
<greywolf> Folks, is 13.04 gnome-remix out? I see from ubuntu.com's wiki page that it says "upcoming" but ubuntugnome.org says it's already out. I am confused and wondering if the ubuntugnome.org site is talking about an RC or final release...
<greywolf> I have been looking at the ubuntu wiki page since a few days and waiting for the release...
<greywolf> (ubuntu.com wiki page link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME and ubuntugnome.org announcement link: http://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-13-04/)
<mgedmin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/ exists
<mgedmin> I guess the wiki is outdated
<greywolf> thanks mgedmin, I'm downloading it now
<Marcantonio98> Hi
<AbsintheSyringe> on one of my machines I was to lazy to install Ubuntu GNOME so I just replaced everything
<AbsintheSyringe> everything works fine, *however* my privacy is still standard Unity privacy, how can I replace it with GNOME Privacy?
<AbsintheSyringe> so my question is "how to replace unity privacy with gnome privacy"
<AbsintheSyringe> actually nvm :)
<phako> is gnome-shell from staging also crashing for someone with today's kernel update?
<nedwin> quick question
<nedwin> to upgrade gnome remix 12.10 to ubuntu gnome 13.04 can i just do "do-release-upgrade"
<nedwin> or will that screw things up because gnome remix wasn't an official ubuntu distro
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-09
<timonti> Hey guys, I'm using ubuntuGnome... however, am facing an issue with usb_modeswitch
<timonti> My internet dongle is not getting converted to a internet device.
<timonti> And, funnily, the behavior is very inconsistent.
<timonti> I've searched a lot on the internet.. but can't find anything concrete.
<timonti> Referred to this site: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/#usage
<timonti> Any idea?
<timonti> Generally when I boot, the internet gets detected and converted
<timonti> But, not while hotplugging.
<timonti> This is the only consistency I see, but is not generally the case.
<timonti> Any ideas?
<timonti> Anyone there?
<darkxst> timonti, are you using gnome3-staging?
<SergioAD> Hello all
<SergioAD> I need urgent help
<SergioAD> I have installed Ubuntu gnome and upgraded it to the 3.8 release, now my mouse scrolling do not work and have been appeared a lot of items that must be hidden like the notification settings or region and language that must be only visible from the g
<SergioAD> gnome control center
<SergioAD> somebody can help me?
<SergioAD> so... somebody knows how can I fix my touch pad issues? If is not possible to change to Manjaro :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Will there eventually be text in the ubiquity installer for UGNOME?
<timonti> Anyone here with knowledge on usb_modeswitch?
<homerj> updated to ubuntu gnome from the base ubuntu 13.04 with the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package, there are a couple of applications(onboard, xdiagnose) that don't have any icons in the application menu
<homerj> icons seem to be there, unless /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable isn't a default anymore
<homerj> question from earlier
<homerj> ati bug
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-10
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to have my screenshots automatically uploaded to imgur, and a link placed into my clipboard (or made easily accessible on-screen)?
<FrozenFire> I don't mind scripting a bit to make it happen, but I don't even know where to start.
<FrozenFire> gnome-screenshot seems maybe to be the utility that handles it?
<darkxst> FrozenFire, I think in theory pastebinit might be able to do that
<darkxst> I don't know if it has imgur support though
<FrozenFire> Well, the thing would be to have some sort of post-screenshot script hook
<FrozenFire> I could handle the rest
<darkxst> FrozenFire, does the shell does screenshots now btw
<darkxst> s/ does the shell/The shell/
<FrozenFire> Perhaps an important clarification is that I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome-Shell 3.4.1
<FrozenFire> Not sure if gnome-screenshot had been dropped for that release.
<darkxst> ah right, yeh still gnome-screenshot then
<darkxst> FrozenFire, http://sirupsen.com/a-simple-imgur-bash-screenshot-utility/
<FrozenFire> Hrmm, each example I've seen has used a different utility than gnome-screenshot
<darkxst> probably because gnome-screenshot has no hooks
<darkxst> although you could launch gnome-screenshot from a script in non-interactive mode
<darkxst> and change the screenshot key binding
<FrozenFire> True
<jaysonr> darkxst: i forgot to follow back up with you, but everything is working fine now.
<jaysonr> darkxst: i had the same issue w/ another user; wound up just re-installing since it was a pretty fresh install, and everything has worked fine since.
 * jaysonr shrugs
<darkxst> jaysonr, ok cool
<jaysonr> darkxst: thanks again for your time helping.
<darkxst> np
<dupondje> who can I bug for some issue ? :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1175582 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1177833 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1176757 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1174208 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1173472 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1163961
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1175582 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy not displaying any online contacts" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1177833 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empaty does not connect to any account. and it does not show the yahoo contacts avatar." [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1176757 in empathy (Ubuntu) "doesn't connecting to any account except facebook" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1174208 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy shows no contacts in Ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1173472 in empathy (Ubuntu) "the facebook accounts in empathy shown disconnected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> Empathy seems quite broken :(
 * darkxst is going to hide now ;) 
<SonikkuAmerica> clear
<FrozenFire> Blegh. Grumble grumble. Can't get a script working as a keyboard shortcut, which works flawlessly from the terminal
<jjmarin_> FrozenFire: what's the problem ?
<FrozenFire> http://pastebin.com/VyXGzajx
<FrozenFire> Basically, it's supposed to take a screenshot using gnome-screenshot, then upload that screenshot to imgur and put the link into my clipboard using xsel.
<FrozenFire> imgurbash.sh does the uploading and clipboard manipulation
<FrozenFire> And it works on the terminal, where it presumably has a DISPLAY reference
<FrozenFire> I've tried setting the DISPLAY for the script, but no dice
<FrozenFire> Wondering if the keyboard shortcut thing has a different environment than my session
<jjmarin_> So you are calling the script using a Custom Keyboard Shortcut ?
<jjmarin_> And you set using Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Custom Shortcuts
<FrozenFire> Yeah. bash -c "/home/me/bin/screenshot.sh"
<FrozenFire> It definitely calls the script
<FrozenFire> The screenshot happens
<FrozenFire> It just never ends up in my clipboard, and I don't know if it actually uploads to imgur
<FrozenFire> Though I suspect it does
<jjmarin_> are you using gnome-screenshot -f ?
<FrozenFire> Sfaik, there's no -f on my version of gnome-screenshot
<FrozenFire> Gnome-shell 3.4.1
<jjmarin_> I don't have a gnome-shell 3.4 avalaible to test it here :/
<FrozenFire> I should probably upgrade, but meh. :P
<jjmarin_> :)
<jjmarin_> I usually enjoy with the lastest versions :)
<jjmarin_> even when alphas or betas go wrong
<FrozenFire> As do I. I've definitely been pleased with the newer GS versions in 12.10 and 13.04
<FrozenFire> Just can't be assed to do-release-upgrade my workhorse box
<darkxst_> FrozenFire, if it works from a terminal, but not keyboard launcher then presumably its missing some env variable
<FrozenFire> Yeah. Just can't for the life of me figure out which
<FrozenFire> I've tried putting DISPLAY=:0 at the beginning of the script
<darkxst_> it wont be DISPLAY
<FrozenFire> It's likely to be something with xsel
<FrozenFire> But I don't know what it'd be
<darkxst_> try XAUTHORITY
<darkxst_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652591/
<darkxst_> try adding that to the top of your scripts
<FrozenFire> No dice
<darkxst_> FrozenFire, do you get any output in ~/.cache/gdm/session.log?
<FrozenFire> Might if I had such a log :)
<FrozenFire> I had thought I was using gdm, but apparently not.
<darkxst_> ~/.xsession-errors then
<FrozenFire> Not present. Now I'm curious what desktop manager I'm actually using. :P
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-11
<swiftoid> Hi everyone.
<jaysonr_> hey guys - I have a laptop that I really only use as a web-browser and an SSH client to get back to my desktop. Is the GNOME Staging repo sane enough to try out on there?
<jaysonr_> wanting to do what I can to help out testing and stuff, so that is why I ask.
<SonikkuAmerica> Good question. If nothing you use depends on anything in it, I'd say it's fair game.
<SonikkuAmerica> Of course the staging PPA has extremely unstable stuff, fresh from the oven. (Careful, don't burn yourself.)
<SonikkuAmerica> jaysonr: ^ and ^^
<jaysonr> SonikkuAmerica: thanks. maybe I'll build myself a testing VM to play with it then...and a Saucy VM while I'm at it :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ayayayayay... why did they pick Saucy?
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-05-12
<RomanGrankin> Hi! Could anyone write me system requipments for ubuntu?
<Reizero> i just installed it. :)
<Lsf_lf> hi, where can I find background infos (founding, members, etc) on the ubuntu-gnome team? I need info for an article in the wiki (ubuntuusers.de) …
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-05
<MaverickPT> hi
<darkxst> MaverickPT, hi
<MaverickPT> anyone know how to turn off fine scrolling in gnome?
<darkxst> not sure what you mean
<MaverickPT> when i want to scroll, in gnome 3.10 if i hold the scroll bar for more than a second it enters 'fine scroll' mode which i don't like
<MaverickPT> it's a new feature of 3.10
<MaverickPT> even changing the time it takes before entering this mode would help
<darkxst> MaverickPT, if you start scrolling straight away it will never kick in
<MaverickPT> I know but it kicks in very fast, you know of any way to change the setting?
 * darkxst never noticed this before, only use scrollwheel for scrolling
<MaverickPT> by the time I select my scroll bar, then start scrolling it has selected the fine scroll option
<MaverickPT> guess I'm not as quick with my fingers as you guys
<MaverickPT> I've not been able to find any way to edit the setting or turn it off
<darkxst> MaverickPT, no idea, perhaps ask on gtk+ list
<MaverickPT> not to worry, though it might be simple but I'll have to live with it
<MaverickPT> thanks
<majod> can i use gnome software in ubuntu?
<majod> instead of ubuntu sw manager
<majod> i have two user accounts, both are currently logged in...when i click "switch account", the login screen shows up...without any users...
<majod> just grey background with "ubuntu gnome" on the bottom
<majod> i can only get back with ctrl+alt+f7
<majod> should i report a bug?
<majod> btw the other user can't even log out...when i click "log out", nothing at all happens
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-06
<Skeewiff> Hi guys
<Skeewiff> I was wondering if its possible to switch from ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu-gnome 14.04 without having to reinstall everything
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, any thoughts on what to do with g-s-d/g-c-c on gnome3/trusty?
<darkxst> I'm going to skip 3.10 packages in utopic
<ricotz> darkxst, the conflict should be removed since it only concerns the gschema which you said are fixed?
<ricotz> darkxst, is uptopic going for upower 0.99?
<darkxst> ricotz, I expect so, sould probably check with pitti again though
<darkxst> ricotz, I not really talking about the conflict, more its quite some effort to be maintaing 3 different branches of g-c-c/g-s-d!
<darkxst> we could just leave it at g-c-c 3.8
<darkxst> but there are a few corner case bugs around, from not having 3.10
<ricotz> i see, if upower 0.99 will get into utopic, then 3.8 in trusty and 3.12 in utopic sounds reasonable
<darkxst> yep, and I guess if did happen to get stuck at 3.10 in utopic, its easy to backport that trusty
<c660> hi, what cause this intolerable delay when listing a share contents in nautilus?
<darkxst> c660, slow network?
<c660> network is slow indeed
<c660> but the problem is it is very very slow in listing shared directory contents
<darkxst> what sort of share?
<c660> on windows the listing is snappy, though copying files is as slow as in ubuntu
<mgedmin> is smbclient in a terminal faster?
<c660> yes, in terminal it is much faster
<c660> i am trying to integrate ubuntu in our work environment, but this slowness in nautilus really embarrassing
<darkxst> c660, my guess is it would be a bug in gvfs-backends, so file a bug against that
<c660> mentioning gvfs, sometimes the daemon eats up cpu power and leaves the system unusable
<darkxst> c660, you should file that too then!
<c660> for that i setup a cifs mount on start up, the situation is slightly better but still nautilus is too slow to list files in the mounted share
<c660> i am on ubuntu 14.04 32bit
<darkxst> probably not nautilus actually causing the slowness though
<c660> anybody ever experienced this?
<c660> slow share access through nautilus gvfs
<darkxst> no
<mgedmin> no windows machines in lan == no cifs shares
<darkxst> same here basically, I have cifs shares but rarely use them! but I also have fast networks ;)
<c660> there is a shared folder on mac osx, windows machines access them fast and quick, ubuntu struggle with that
<darkxst> c660, try set up a samba share on a linux box and see if you still get the same problem
<c660> i will consider that
<c660> my life with be much easier if only nautilus can list files fast enough
<darkxst> c660, no you should test it! bugs only get solved when they have enough info
<c660> i have seen many bug reports about people pointing fingers at nautilus as the culprit
<darkxst> it might happen to be something in the mac osx implementation doesn't get along with gvfs, in which case you would have just narrowed things down to about 1% of you original question
<darkxst> its not nautilus, that just mounts the volume via gvfs afaik
<c660> i have also tried nemo, not much improvement in speed
<mgedmin> there are command-line tools that use gvfs
<mgedmin> trying to see if they're slow can also maybe narrow down the culprit
<c660> well, smbclient is fast enough, but i want people here use the GUI
<c660> they're moving from windows to ubuntu
<c660> and i am stumbled on nautilus not behaving good enough
<c660> even accessing shared folders from smartphones is fast and snappy
<darkxst> c660, thats not really the point if you can supply a small test-case at what cause the bug its far more likely to get fixed
<darkxst> although as it is we don't really have much to do with gvfs, that is maintained by Canonical
<c660> as i mentioned before, the network is usually slow. I am trying to list about 1000 items from a remote folder by using nautilus. It takes  nautilus about 20 seconds to to list the contents, where as it takes like 3 seconds or so
<c660> for now i don't care much about net speed, i only want listing to be as fast as in windows
<darkxst> c660, generic info like that doesn't really help
<c660> darkxst, how can i be more specific? what other variables should i include?
<darkxst> what is the smb server would be a good start!
<darkxst> does it happen with windows, samba servers or only macosx
<darkxst> etc. etc.
<c660> samba version is 3.0.25b-apple
<darkxst> c660, no don't tell me, put it in your bug report ;)
<c660> the shares are all on mac
<c660> well, i have seen similar bug reports but there were no satisfactory solution
<darkxst> c660, run `ubuntu-bug gvfs-backends` and start typing you details!
<darkxst> c660, many generic reports get ignored by dev's because there is not enough info!
<c660> thanks, i iwill get back to here later for further info
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-07
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i am curious what requires libgit2-glib ;)
<darkxst> gitg
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, better requestsync to get it in utopic too
<ricotz> if it test-builds there fine
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I plan to sync it to utopic
<darkxst> do you have a buildd builder setup?
<darkxst> (sbuild)
<ricotz> pbuilder
<darkxst> test passes on pbuilder
<darkxst> but fails on the ppa builders
<ricotz> meaning if you sync it and it builds fine, avoid bumping the trusty version that way
<darkxst> yes of course
<ricotz> could be some qemu problem
<ricotz> (too late for that though)
<darkxst> oh I see what you mean
<ricotz> you can delete the current package and upload 0.0.12-1~trusty2 for further checks
<ricotz> bbl
<frandieguez> hi everyone
<frandieguez> I have created packages for gitg 0.3.2 as I mention in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitg/+bug/1291092
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291092 in gitg (Ubuntu) "New upstream version 0.3.2 available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<darkxst> frandieguez, please paste a debdiff
<frandieguez> could packaging team review them as they are far from perfect
<frandieguez> ok, I'll try
<frandieguez> darkxst, I have created the packages by getting the tarball file from GNOME FTP and I have copied the debian/ folder from the sources of the previous version
<frandieguez> What is the best approach to get the proper debdiff
<darkxst> frandieguez, debdiff old.dsc new.dsc | filterdiff -i "*/debian/*"
<frandieguez> great
<frandieguez> darkxst, here is it http://pastebin.com/jEssRiZ7
<frandieguez> please review all the build-deps and deps
<frandieguez> this produces a funtional gitg package
<frandieguez> but in the diff explorer it doesn't show anything
<frandieguez> the diff explorer is the part where after selecting a commit it shows the differences of it
<darkxst> frandieguez, you don't need to explicitly list libs under Depends:
<darkxst> (they get picked up automatically from the linking
<frandieguez> and it is quite weird because by compiling gitg through the manual process it works as expected
<darkxst> maybe some build-dep is still missing
<frandieguez> darkxst, yep something is missing
<frandieguez> I've tried creating a pbuider environment but I don't know how to pass the local libgit2-glib packages to use them while compiling gitg inside
<frandieguez> afk for a while
<darkxst> frandieguez, libgit2-glib will be on -staging in about 10mins or so (upload this morning failed)
<darkxst> frandieguez, also make sure to include version depends where configure.ac specifies required versions!
<ricotz> *cough* wrap-and-sort ;)
<darkxst> hmm, seems to be incredibly slow at cloning ;(
<darkxst> oh maybe my internet is just flooded, I will never get used to this thing they call ADSL!
 * mgedmin is seeing between one and two gnome-shell 3.12 crashes per day
<darkxst> mgedmin, please file bugs from the crash reports (retracer should be fixed now)
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1317060
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1317060 not found
<mgedmin> curiously, not every crash gives me an apport crash dialog
<darkxst> mgedmin, remind me to take a look at that after the retracer as processed it!
<mgedmin> sure
<mgedmin> (my hopes are low)
<mgedmin> this is probably a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1315727, which was retraced a few days ago
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1315727 not found
<darkxst> yeh that one failed to retrace properly
<mgedmin> I tried a local apport-retrace on a different crash I think; gdb complained about addresses outside of the core file
<mgedmin> claiming it was truncated
<mgedmin> are there any core size limits in /proc/sys I ought to adjust?
<mgedmin> gnome-terminal's copy paste is horribly broken as usual :(
<mgedmin> I cannot copy the full stack trace out of the terminal window into a browser
<mgedmin> it works better if I select smaller pieces
<mgedmin> here: https://gist.github.com/mgedmin/2cb353007d036788860c
<darkxst> mgedmin, use 'set logging file' ')
<mgedmin> one day I need to learn gdb
<frandieguez> do I have to fix those errors in debian/control or are you taking care of the rest of packaging process?
<frandieguez> that was a question for darkxst
<darkxst> frandieguez, I cleaned up and uploaded
 * darkxst is off to bed now
<frandieguez> great, thanks... I've just see that it is currently building
 * mgedmin disables all shell extensions to see if the crashes will continue
<sparq> Hey, is anyone getting a bug where a terminal window sort of turns into an un-killable zombie window that floats above everything?
<sparq> it looks like this : http://imgur.com/rwI4yBO
<darkxst> sparq, nope, what version?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-08
<sparq> darkxst: I've had it for a while. I'm running 14.04 LTS at the moment.
<sparq> darkxst: it only seems to affect gnome-terminal, but it looks like a window manager bug. It's weird.
<darkxst> just 14.04 or do you have the PPA's?
<vonsyd0w> hello, how do you select another wired network connection in ubuntu 14.04/gnome 3.11? I've created a static IP connection, but it defaults to the default "Wired Connection". I'm stumped
<vonsyd0w> The wired network connection icon is gone from the top bar, so you cannot select a specific connection, only a wifi connection.
<swiss> oh, i like the new nautilus
<swiss> no more automatic search with typing
<Skeewiff> hi guys
<darkxst> hi Skeewiff
<Skeewiff> Hi Darkxst, I was wondering if its possible to switch from ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu-gnome 14.04 without having to reinstall everything
<darkxst> run `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^`
<darkxst> you can then do `sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-default-settings; sudo apt-get autoremove`
<Skeewiff> sweet!
<darkxst> and the should remove most (but not all) of the ubuntu dependencies we don't use
<bradgillap> Here is the latest gnome ppa if you want a bit more recent version of gnome files.
<bradgillap> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Skeewiff> I'l already using gnome3-team ppa
<Skeewiff> thanks for that
<vonsyd0w> anyone know how to switch wired profiles in 3.10 w/o using nm-cli?
<vonsyd0w> it seems to be fixed in 3.12, but i can't upgrade this machine just yet
<darkxst> vonsyd0w, you should be able to do it from the network panel in settings?
<vonsyd0w> darkxst, im confused on how to do it, sorry. there are two network control panels: "network" and "network connections". Which one do I use? I've got a DHCP and static connection defined in "network connections", but I don't see how to change that w/ "network"
<vonsyd0w> it was rather easy in gnome 3.8 when the network icon was available in the top bar
<vonsyd0w> or 3.6 in my case, I'm still on 12.04
<darkxst> gnome-control-center network
<darkxst> ricotz, should I have split out libs as well for gitg? or ok as it?
<ricotz> darkxst, i havent looked at gitg in detail, so if there are public libraries with development files (headers/pkg-config-file) then i would say, yes
<ricotz> but i am not sure about introducing a lot of delta to debian here
<ricotz> did frandieguez contacted the debian maintainer?
<darkxst> ricotz, it has a plugin system now
<darkxst> I pinged the debian maintainer a link to the updated package though
<darkxst> so yes there are public headers/pkgconfig data etc
<ricotz> i see, then it should actually be splitted
<darkxst> ok will do
<ricotz> darkxst, ah, just noticed the update which is really not good that way
<ricotz> darkxst, use dh_python2 as well
<ricotz> -	dh $@ --with autoreconf,gir
<ricotz> +	dh $@ --with autoreconf
<ricotz> why ^?
<darkxst> it gave some wierd error
<ricotz> and multiarch of course so compat 9
<darkxst> its not actually multiarch? but probably should be?
<darkxst> you mean dh_python3?
<ricotz> yes, it should be
<ricotz> ah yes
<ricotz> so dh $@ --with autoreconf,gir,pyhton3
<ricotz> usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages/gi/overrides/*.py this is a no-go
<ricotz> i am not that familiar with python packaging but there must not be hard references like that
<ricotz> darkxst, better summarize and compact the changelog
<ricotz> bbl
<kryptos> hi
<kryptos> i have  a problem juju configuration
<kryptos> can you assist me please
<ricotz> kryptos, ask in #juju
<kryptos> ricotz, i dont' find anyone responding to my queries
<kryptos> is there any alternate to get ubuntu support
<ricotz> kryptos, i guess you could look at https://juju.ubuntu.com/, http://askubuntu.com/tags/juju/info
<yes> Any is here?
<Guest709> Anyone is here?
<Guest709> how to add a input form in the gnome login screen ?
<darkxst> Guest709, no idea what you mean
<ricotz> darkxst, please let me take a look at your gitg changes before push them
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> this doesnt look so well
<ricotz> might be some upstream buildsys mess too
<darkxst> well the python stuff seems to be in the wrong spot!
<Guest709> hello ervery one
<Guest709> i wnt add a anther input form in login screen
<Guest709> How can i do
<ricotz> darkxst, i am taking a look
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/dh0CBLi1 is what I have over last upload
<ricotz> darkxst, drop override_dh_auto_configure and let the library install properly
<ricotz> bump the compat level
<darkxst> compat is 9?
<ricotz> use proper internal deps for libgitg
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> drop this as-needed hack and pass it directly
<ricotz> use fail missing and drop *.la files
<darkxst> "proper internal deps for libgitg" ?
<ricotz> libgitg-dev needs to depend on gir1.2*
<ricotz> libgitg0 (= {binary:Version})
<darkxst> ah right, ok
<ricotz> regarding the python file not sure how to handle those since it is a GI fix
<ricotz> just for reference http://paste.debian.net/plain/98162
<ricotz> ok, those needs to go in the gir1.2 package /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/overrides/GitgExt.py
<darkxst> ^ I did put those there, (in my last paste)
<darkxst> I need to make dinner will be back in a bit
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> ricotz, configure is not happy after dropping dh_auto_configure override, however I can't even see any error ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, could you send me the packaging, not just a diff
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, its in your email
<ricotz> darkxst, got it
<ricotz> darkxst, made some adjustments
<ricotz> (still some lintian warnings)
<darkxst> ricotz, the source-is-missing warning? I don't understand that
<darkxst> the file is there
<darkxst> right where lintian says it should be
<ricotz> darkxst, it install a binary file
<ricotz> this js file is compressed
<darkxst> the js file goes into a gresource
<ricotz> i mean not binary, but "optimized"
<ricotz> install/includes
<ricotz> ..sorry
<ricotz> darkxst, i sent the packaging back, btw
<darkxst> ricotz, yes got it
<ricotz> g2g, ttyl
<darkxst> cya
<jbskwid> not sure if anyone can help me in here.  Its not a big deal at all as this is all experimental, but I upgraded gnome-shell to 3.12 for testing and I dont have the bluetooth icon in the wifi/vol menu like on 3.10
<jbskwid> bluetooth works fine by the way.  Just no icon.
<xan_IT> hi to all, i need help. ubuntu-gnome 14.04, con ppa stable. mi crasha gnome shell quando clicco su attività su un vecchio pc. la cosa strana è che in modalità live da pennetta funzionava bene
<xan_IT> potete aiutarmi?
<xan_IT> sorry for italian, i translate :D
<xan_IT> i have 14.04 with ppa stable, on old pc gnome shell crash when i click on "activities". on live usb works fine
<xan_IT> there is a way to see the crash log?
<jbskwid> have you updated?
<xan_IT> i have 14.04 with stable ppa on fresh install
<xan_IT> i have done "gnome-shell --replace" and i can see the log on terminal
<xan_IT> and i see "segmentation fault" (core dump created)
<xan_IT> so anyone can hep, i can paste log
<xan_IT> http://pastebin.com/5uc3F6bP
<xan_IT> plzzz help
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-09
<ekapov> Hi. Does anyone know how to fix the fullscreen flash video bug in Gnome?
<ekapov> When using fullscreen mode on flash videos from websites like dailymotion, tube, etc. in Firefox, the plugin container gets bugged and underlays.
<ekapov> I know using Chrome works, but I want to stick with Firefox and keep my "Out-of-the-box Ubuntu" stock as much as possible...
<darkxst> ekapov, does it crash?
<darkxst> (gnome-shell that is?)
<ekapov> it doesn't crash, but the fullscreen video/plugin container appears to underlay
<ekapov> I've already tried reinstalling and updating, but still no go.  The only fix is to use Google Chrome, but as I've mentioned, I want to keep Ubuntu Gnome out-of-the-box / stock as much as possible
<ekapov> and I'm not much of a fan of Google Chrome
<ekapov> (irrelevant info.) but I live by the Google headquarters, and eversince they got big, they've taken over neighboring towns (employees), driving up the rent and prices of everything around!
<ekapov> and I don't like how they (google) have a way of dictating how consumer computing goes
<ekapov> so, no Google Chrome solution for me...
<ekapov> I've posted in ubuntuforums and launchpad, but no solution either....
<ekapov> the only other solution is to change the shell to unity. But I don't like unity because it resembles mac os
<darkxst> ekapov, link to affected site/video?
<ekapov> it's every site/video that uses flash in firefox
<darkxst> ekapov, I don't use flash, you actually expect me to go find a flash site?
<darkxst> so link! and not youtube, I have that setup to use html5
<ekapov> here's a video that someone posted, of the problem
<ekapov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JfLIW_pbN0&feature=youtu.be
<darkxst> I don't want a video of the problem, a link to a problem video!
<ekapov> do you have firefox?
<darkxst> yes
<ekapov> okay. like I mentioned, any site that uses flash.  Here's a sample video http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqjm03_ong-bak-muay-thai-warrior-part-1-of-12-full-movie_shortfilms
<ekapov> it happens to anything in dailymotion
<darkxst> that won't even play here, gets stuck on one frame
<darkxst> (thats not even fullscreen!)
<ekapov> like I mentioned, anything in Dailymotion.com
<darkxst> I don't see how its related to fullscreen?
<ekapov> it doesn't go into fullscreen
<darkxst> it does here
<darkxst> (although still have the topbar
<ekapov> hit escape, then try it again
<ekapov> are you willing to view an adult site? I have a sample site that have the same problem
<darkxst> wtf!
<ekapov> http://www.xnxx.com/video1418755/chinese_model
<ekapov> here's another one (not adult site) http://www.ebaumsworld.com/
<darkxst> works fine, apart from the topbar still being there?
<darkxst> and really? people actually watch that crap?
<Guest12692> Hi everyone. Out of curiosity - if Microsoft started to offer Windows for free, how many of you will switch to it?
<Guest12692> I saw this article that Microsoft might change their gameplan and offer a basic edition of Windows for free in the future; I guess to follow competitors (Linux, Google, etc.)
<Guest12692> currently, they are already offering the mobile edition for free.  only a matter of time until the basic desktop edition becomes free as well.
<Guest12692> Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but my experience with Linux has been "not so good" lately.  10.04 and 12.04 worked flawlessly for me, hence I never had to use support.  14.04 has been nothing but bugs for me - especially Gnome.  I finally sought for support through forums and launchpad (and chat here), and I'm finding proper support is really difficult to obtain, some aren't helpful, and some just don't have the ability to p
<Guest12692> Lots of people talk crap about Windows, but their product is close to perfect when released, and if not, patches are readily available without having to contact support. When you somehow need help – even basics, their support is outstanding.  Sometimes free isn't always good, hence you get what you pay for.  In the case of free – well, put the puzzle together...
<Guest12692> Sigh...  It's been good with 10.04 and 12.04, but 14.04 opened up my eyes with the “ugly side” of things, and this is where I'll just sacrifice $69 and upgrade Windows.  At least I won't have to go through this shit.
<darkxst> maybe I should just ban these people that "rant and then quit!"
<karolyi> hey guys, i just installed the latest ubuntu-gnome, updated it, and my prymary display setting does not work ever since
<karolyi> i can set the primary display, but it's as if it doesn't get stored, the primary screen is always my builtin one when restarting
<karolyi> however i see it in monitors.conf set as primary
<karolyi> *primary it is, sorry for the typos
<mgedmin> no more gnome-shell crashes for an entire day now that I've disabled all extensions
<DASPRiD> apparently you had some unstable extension
<mgedmin> so it would seem
<majod> i managed to hang the whole system only with opening an image...
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-10
<majod> sometimes an user cant log out...i just click "log out" and nothing happens...what can i do about it?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-05-11
<autarch> I just upgraded to Ubuntu Gnome and everything is great except for one little annoyance. Is there any way to remove the workspace indicator overlay that appears whenever I switch workspaces?
<autarch> or a setting to make it disappear much more quickly?
<majod> user management is seriously broken....ive already reported a bug where userlist suddenly disappears from login screen after switching between accounts, then sometimes i simply cant log out from an account (nothing happens), now gnome shell crashes when switching between users...and i cant even copy paste from this shitty report a problem window
<majod> SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-04
<mgedmin> huh my chromium is refusing to save passwords
<hyouka> Hi people
<hyouka> My ask, how install gnome calendar in ubnutu 15.04
<towo> And it seems like nm-openvpn is borked in the 3.16/staging ppa
<lindol> hill
<lindol> hi all
<vw72> How is Canonical's direction of replacing .deb with snappy packages impact UbuntuGnome? Will UG follow the new packaging or will it continue to use .debs?
<thell> Hi. I'm seeing systemd-journald[65]: Failed to join audit multicast group: Operation not permitted in dmesg output and wondered if someone running 15.04 w/systemd would do a dmesg | grep multicast for me?
<slava___> I recently upgraded to 15.04 from 14.10 and it appears that ubuntugnome now can't drive my secondary 4k monitor at full resolution (Dell Lattitude 7440, using display port through the dock)
<dtigue> I was using the Music app for gnome and in the message/notification area I right clicked on the music apps icon and clicked 'remove', now when I use the program the icon is not there anymore, how do I get it back??
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-05
<lindol> hi all
<LinDol> hi all
<mgedmin> does anyone else use chromium?
<mgedmin> does its builtin password manager work for you?
<darkxst> mgedmin, I use it from time to time, but use lastpass for that
<darkxst> not used the builtin one
<mgedmin> I'm trying to figure out if it's something that affects me, or if there's something about gnome-keyring-manager in the staging PPA that breaks chromium
<mgedmin> if I open chrome://password-manager-internals/ and then another tab that asks for a password
<mgedmin> I get a lot of debug output, including "Password Manager not available"
<darkxst> I very much doubt chromium uses gnome-keyring
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, jfyi, I pushed a mozjs38 snapshot to the wfg ppa
<mgedmin> it does: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxPasswordStorage
<mgedmin> seahorse shows all the passwords chromium has saved
<darkxst> oh ok
<darkxst> anyway think gnome-keyring is the same version as vivid on the ppa
<mgedmin> ah, you're right
<mgedmin> (BTW the exact message is "Message: PasswordStore is not available")
<darkxst> I do not get that message
<darkxst> Message: PasswordFormManager::FetchMatchingLoginsFromPasswordStore
<mgedmin> I get http://imgur.com/3J7TRun
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, though havent even had time to look at the exacting rooting port recently, hopefully I can find some time this cycle though
<darkxst> mgedmin, mine not showing the "not available" message
<mgedmin> good (well, for you :)
<ricotz> darkxst, don't worry
<x-Na> Btw, any update on the totem problem being resolved?
<darkxst> x-Na the nvidia bug? no idea
<x-Na> Snippet of what I'm getting
<x-Na> "The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'. (Details: serial 395 error_code 8 request_code 154 (GLX) minor_code 31)
<x-Na> "
<x-Na> When running totem
<darkxst> x-Na its pretty hard to track down crashes in the nvidia blob
<x-Na> I bet
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/wily318.html
<rlaager> Is anyone else here seeing intermittent hangs in GNOME Terminal, gedit, and possibly other GTK+ applications? My bug report when I initially thought it was just the terminal: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=748678
<ubot5> Gnome bug 748678 in VteTerminal "Intermittent Hangs" [Normal,New]
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-06
<mgedmin> fwiw my chromium password problem resolved itself after I killed chromium and restarted it
<mgedmin> (closing all chromium windows was insufficient: for some reason there were still 7 remaining chromium processes)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Are we going to try for 3.18 in wily or is 3.16 the best we'll be able to get?
<LinDol> hi all :)
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> At this stage there are several 3.14 and 3.15 packages still present in the staging ppa. Can another round of updated gnome packages for 3.16 still be expected for 15.04? The "left-overs" don't appear to be the most crucial packages but I prefer to wait a bit longer if another round happens to be on the way anyway before I update
<eliasps> Guys, does anybody know where is the gnome-shell.css file in gnome shell 3.16?
<eliasps> Used to be in /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/
<eliasps> But I cannot find it now.
<darkxst> eliasps, in a gResource
<darkxst> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fblogs.gnome.org%2Fmclasen%2F2014%2F03%2F24%2Fkeeping-gnome-shell-approachable%2F&ei=nYtKVd3PJ-exmAWmzoGgCw&usg=AFQjCNHzUlAvONMp3LnPkwLdwPKZSu_QEQ&bvm=bv.92765956,d.dGY
<darkxst> dumb goolge links
<darkxst> https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2014/03/24/keeping-gnome-shell-approachable/
<eliasps> Hey darkxst. it's ok, I opened it!
<eliasps> I'll read it, but for now I just created a folder /usr/share/themes/mytheme/gnome-shell/
<darkxst> eliasps, also the actual theme is written in SASS
<eliasps> created a gnome-shell.css file in it and wrote the modifications I wanted.
<eliasps> Oh.
<eliasps> Thank you very much!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-07
<Alphonseuh> Hey, can someone help me with my graphic card ?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably just 3.16 for now, but can re-evalate later in the cycle
<Noskcaj> ok
<alexxtasi> hi all! I am using ubuntu-gnome 14.04 and I see there is the version 3.10.4 of GNOME Shell. How can I install Gnome 3.14 ? Is it safe or it will break my system ?
<mgedmin> the best way to get gnome 3.14 is to upgrade to ubuntu 15.04 (via 14.10)
<alexxtasi> mgedmin: right I can see ubuntu-gnome 15.04 is released! so the best way is to just install the newest ubuntu-gnome
<alexxtasi> thanks mgedmin
<LinDol> hi all
<Qasker> how are people getting ubuntu-gnome installed on mdadm raid? since the death of the alternative install iso all I see is people using server then trying to recreate desktop using packages
<Qasker> but no one quite has it
<Spec-Chum> First time ever user of Gnome Shell, chose ubuntu.  Quite impressed so far.  Well don all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-08
<mgedmin> apport is hilariously broken in 15.04
<mgedmin> the stack trace ends up in the Disassembly: field because I think it gets confused by gdb's output
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Can you please renew my membership to ubuntu-gnome-leaders-board?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, done
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> mgedmin, that would be a pitti Q
<mgedmin> yeah, maybe I should file a bug report
<mgedmin> unfortunately "apport is hilariously broken, here, look at this: " is not a good bug report
<mgedmin> Stacktrace: No symbol "__nih_abort_msg" in current context.
<mgedmin> SegvAnalysis: Failure: invalid literal for int() with base 16: '='
<mgedmin> I can't even
<mgedmin> it's too early in the morning for me
<mgedmin>  Python Exception <class 'TypeError'> iter() returned non-iterator of type '_iterator':
<mgedmin> inside the Disassembly field that actually contains the stacktrace for some reason
<mgedmin> apologies for ranting here
<darkxst> yeh that is wierd
<mgedmin> I bet apport is parsing gdb's output and getting confused by something
<mgedmin> maybe those Python errors
<mgedmin> (gdb extensions written in Python 2 with gdb linked against Python 3, I guess?  because nobody cares?)
<darkxst> mgedmin, Ubuntu was the first distro to link gdb against python 3
<darkxst> most of the upstreams were still on 2, but think fedora may have switched now
<mgedmin> porting python 2 code to python 3 is something I could probably help with
<mgedmin> but where does that code live?
<mgedmin> what package?
<mgedmin> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/1449389, got no response (as usual)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449389 in gdb (Ubuntu) "Python Exception <class 'TypeError'> iter() returned non-iterator of type '_iterator'" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> usually in dbg or dev for the relevant library
<mgedmin> ok, ok, I could do my own homework, I suppose
<mgedmin> can I get gdb to print a list of .py files it has loaded in this debug session?
<darkxst> was that retrace on ubuntu-gnome or launchpad retracer
 * mgedmin discovers, again, that apport-retrace is useless
<mgedmin> if by "that retrace" you mean the bits I quoted here
<darkxst> "apport-retrace -g <crash_file>" not entirely useless
<mgedmin> it's from /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash on my laptop
<mgedmin> warning: .dynamic section for "/tmp/apport_sandbox_FQNZiQ/usr/lib/libmutter.so.0" is not at the expected address (wrong library or version mismatch?)
<mgedmin> warning: Could not load shared library symbols for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtxc_dxtn.so.
<darkxst> pacakge form staging or archive?
<mgedmin> and then the stack trace is nonsensical
<mgedmin> gnome3-staging, which complicates things I'm sure
<darkxst> yeh, its a different retracer
<mgedmin> have I enabled ppa ddebs this time (they got disabled by the upgrade as usual IIRC)?
<mgedmin> probably not...
<mgedmin> symbol servers, where are they?  (https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2013/03/05/symbols-on-linux-update-fedora-fixes/)
<darkxst> mgedmin, if you enable debugging for the pretty-printers it will show more useful info
<mgedmin> how do I do that?
<mgedmin> info pretty-printer
<mgedmin> no, that's useless
<darkxst> I forget haven't worked with them in a while
<mgedmin> info auto-load python-scripts
<mgedmin> the gdb pretty-printers come from libglib2.0-0-dbg
<mgedmin> it's a vivid/main package, no ppas involved
<mgedmin> source package is glib2.0
<darkxst> mgedmin, launchpad retracer does not load them currently
<darkxst> our retracer does
 * mgedmin tries UDD again: bzr branch ubuntu:vivid/glib2.0
<mgedmin> what do you mean by "our retracer"?
<darkxst> atleast i don't think pitti merged my changes for that yet
<darkxst> crashes on gnome3-staging packages are retraced by a retracer that I run
<darkxst> normally PPA's dont get retraced
<mgedmin> ah, for bugs filed against ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> yes, for any package originating from gnome3-team ppa's
<darkxst> gtg, be back in half an hour
<mgedmin> thank you for your patience!
<mgedmin> I know what needs to be fixed
<mgedmin> bzr branch stiiil running
<mgedmin> wheee, Vcs-Svn: svn://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/glib2.0/
<mgedmin> does Debian link gdb against python 3?
<mgedmin> no!  2.7
<mgedmin> okay, bug still present upstream: https://github.com/GNOME/glib/blob/master/glib/glib.py#L61
<mgedmin> woo, last commit was by darkxst \o/
<mgedmin> ... bzr branch still running
<mgedmin> suddenly I don't know if I should file a new bug or if it's ok to add more patches to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=720635
<ubot5> Gnome bug 720635 in general "Make gdb pretty-printers compatible with Python3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mgedmin> git clone git://git.gnome.org/glib finished in 3 and a half minutes
<mgedmin> bzr branch ubuntu:glib2.0 still running
<mgedmin> (downloaded 670 megs so far!)
<mgedmin> glib/.git is 52 MB
<mgedmin> imagine what UDD could be if git had been invented a couple of years sooner
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=7991178a752a22274950e54dc4f05b55ae54d756
<mgedmin> the same kind of fix needs to be applied to glib.py too
<darkxst> ok, file a new bug
<darkxst> I do recall fixing some of those, but maybe was in mozjs or something
<darkxst> launchpad just grew git support
<mgedmin> bugzilla makes filing a new bug damn inconvenient :(
<darkxst> for patches I use git bz
<darkxst> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta
<mgedmin> does git bz file bugs, or just upload attachments?
<darkxst> can file bugs, attach, apply and push
<mgedmin> neat!
<darkxst> don't know if you can file a bug without a patch though
<mgedmin> I don't suppose anybody packaged git-bz for Ubuntu?
<mgedmin> of course not
<darkxst> its only a simple shell script
<darkxst> git://git.fishsoup.net/git-bz
<darkxst> drop it somewhere in your path
<mgedmin> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=749092
<ubot5> Gnome bug 749092 in general "gdb pretty-printers fail on Python 3 with a TypeError: iter() returned non-iterator of type '_iterator'" [Normal,New]
<mgedmin> has a patch
<mgedmin> that I probably should have tested before uploading
<mgedmin> yay it works
<mgedmin> ok, back to the gnome-shell segfault
<mgedmin> xrandr tells it monitors have changed, etc, etc
<mgedmin> uh, this looks strange:
<mgedmin> #14 0x00007fa9fbbd2e4a in g_signal_emit_by_name (instance=0x20, instance@entry=0x7562a0,
<mgedmin>     detailed_signal=0x10 <error: Cannot access memory at address 0x10>, detailed_signal@entry=0x7fa9fd284c77 "monitors-changed")
<mgedmin> 0x20?  0x10?  are those pointers?
<darkxst> they are meant to be pointers
<mgedmin> frame 3: g_list_prepend
<mgedmin> info locals: new_list = 0x729990 = {0x7299a0, 0x66a4650, <error reading variable new_list (Cannot access memory at address 0x4)>
<mgedmin> ah, it's executing new_list = _g_list_alloc ()
<mgedmin> #0  magazine_chain_pop_head (magazine_chunks=0x7299b0) at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.44.0/./glib/gslice.c:539
<mgedmin> 539	      (*magazine_chunks)->data = chunk->next;
<mgedmin> and chunk is 0xe000000000000000
<mgedmin> "Cannot access memory at address 0xe000000000000000"
<mgedmin> wow, apport in ubuntu has 829 open bugs
<mgedmin> also, yeah, apport-retrace -g <crash file> is wonderful
<mgedmin> I was complaining about the slow-and-wrong "let's download a bunch of debug debs and install them and then give you a useless backtrace" feature
<mgedmin> now I know why apport is broken
<darkxst> mgedmin, apport-retrace in the archives does not support ppa's
<mgedmin> I'm talking about local apport
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1453011
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1453011 in apport (Ubuntu) "SegvAnalysis: Failure: invalid literal for int() with base 16: '='" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/apport/per-ppa-config2
 * mgedmin kind of wants to package gnome-builder
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-09
<LinDol> hi all, good morning :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-05-10
<LinDol> hi all
<zoidfarb> Hey all, I just upgraded to Ubuntu GNOME 15.04 (from 14.10) and now when I select "GNOME Classic" in the GDM menu, I just get a completely black screen. Choosing "GNOME" works, but I much prefer the old-school environment. Can anyone help me fix this?
<x-Na> Hi, I have now had about 5 to 6 times when gnome-shell eats up basically all the memory, which cause swap to fill up too. We have 3 to 4 multiple users, but it is always my session that eats up the memory, any suggestions on how to debug that
<Paddy_NI> Is there an up-to-date guide on creating a PGP key for use with Evolution on Ubuntu 15.04?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-09
<darkxst> here is a summary of the meeting https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dFwOEAyjhZa0KvKzleaMg_fM_i61YcVEwL8wi3ZxMxQ/edit?usp=sharing
<phillw> Thanks
<gingitsune> Hey
<gingitsune> So I'm running the 16.04LTS and gnome ir restarting everyonce in a while and I can't quite figure out why would that be?
<gingitsune> The only thing I'm running is Chromium and terminal \w tmux, vi, irssi
<fleetfox> nothing in syslog?
<fleetfox> are you sure it's os restarting and not your hardware
<phillw> gingitsune: from the top of my head?.... over heating.
<mozgiii> Hello, I think I've found a bug in gnome-terminal @ 16.04, what to do?
<mozgiii> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=706927
<ubot5> Gnome bug 706927 in general "terminal-nautilus doesn't set the correct directory for custom commands" [Normal,New]
<troif> Hi there. Maybe silly question, but: Is it possible to make 2 seperate menuentries in rEFInd to boot into Ubuntu GNOME (option 1: with nouveau driver and option 2: proprietary nvidia driver), just by setting different boot options?
<troif> Is this the wrong place to ask such a question? If so, could someone gently point me to the right direction?
<troif> Thank you.
<conthy> Hello everyone. I just installed Ubuntu Gnome for the first time after 16.04 came out and it is almost certainly the best distro I've ever used. I want to help contribute so I came here to introduce myself and find out what the team needs the most.
<numbers> Hey, I don't know how report a bug, but it ubuntu site said it could be mentioned here?
<SonikkuAmerica> numbers: If it's particularly against Ubuntu GNOME it can be posted here
<numbers> ok cool. I downloaded 16.04 -64bit 3 times by torrent. hashtags didn't match up for 3 tries. Downloaded iso through regular download link and that one matched up though.
<numbers> Figured I should mention it somewhere so other people don't accidently get a bad version of the iso...
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, torrenting the images can usually be fixed by zsync
<numbers> I didn't wanna try them with md5's and sha incorrect... Wondered if a corrupted version is in the torrent pool linked to the ubuntugnome.org site
<SonikkuAmerica> numbers: I would install zsync, then cd to the directory your ISO is in and run [ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-gnome-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync ]
<SonikkuAmerica> to repair the image you torrented.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-10
<darkxst> SonikkuAmerica, hmm a torrent can't actually be corrupt, the the client uses built in hashes to ensure that
<mt-dev_> I'm creating a Ubuntu GNOME derivative and I'd like to know where the system info image is located. In stock Ubuntu, it is in /usr/share/unity-control-center/ui/UbuntuLogo.png Where can I find this file in Ubuntu GNOME?
<SonikkuAmerica> darkxst: Well, in theory it shouldn't be
<mt-dev_> I'm creating a Ubuntu GNOME derivative and I'd like to know where the system info image is located. In stock Ubuntu, it is in /usr/share/unity-control-center/ui/UbuntuLogo.png Where can I find this file in Ubuntu GNOME?
<mt-dev_> I'm creating a Ubuntu GNOME derivative and I'd like to know where the system info image is located. In stock Ubuntu, it is in /usr/share/unity-control-center/ui/UbuntuLogo.png Where can I find this file in Ubuntu GNOME?
<Rabbitnightmare> ok so I am having some issues with Software not installing a thing
<Rabbitnightmare> even with .deb files forcing me to use terminal
<Rabbitnightmare> ubuntu-gnome 16.04 stock
<Rabbitnightmare> went to install chrome and it wouldnt work
<Rabbitnightmare> wouldnt install updates through teh gui
<Rabbitnightmare> I wanted to report this as this is a big deal
<riyasmp> hi guys. just using gnome 3.18 on ubuntu 16.04 LTS. after the upgrade i find the minimize close buttons are on the left. i tried reverting it back through metacity tweak. no joy. can som eone help.tx
<SonikkuAmerica> riyasmp: GNOME uses Mutter, not Metacity.
<riyasmp> SonikkuAmerica, tx. would be great if u could help me to tweak mutter. i may have to install it
<SonikkuAmerica> riyasmp: Check the Activities overview (search) for Tweak Tool
<riyasmp> SonikkuAmerica, is that gnome tweak tool? I have it open . not sure where the option is to swap the minimize clos button
<SonikkuAmerica> yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, do this instead: open a terminal and type:
<SonikkuAmerica> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout menu:minimize,maximize,close
<riyasmp> SonikkuAmerica, cool. it has worked.tx. is there a GUI for mutter? do i have to install mutter and replace mutter with metacity?
<SonikkuAmerica> riyasmp: GNOME requires Mutter to work. If you don't want Mutter, don't use GNOME.
<riyasmp> SonikkuAmerica, "If you don't want Mutter, don't use GNOME" not sure whare tha comes from. I was asking a question
<riyasmp> I am a gnome user and thats why I ask the quesiton here
<SonikkuAmerica> riyasmp: I thought you were trying to ask if you could use a different WM.
<SonikkuAmerica> You're on GNOME, right? Therefore, you're currently using Mutter.
<riyasmp> SonikkuAmerica, oh okay. that make sense. i have been trying to tweak metacity and din have any effect. thanks a lot for ur help cheers
<SonikkuAmerica> Sayounara :)
<mt-dev_> I'm creating a Ubuntu GNOME derivative and I'd like to know where the system info image is located. In stock Ubuntu, it is in /usr/share/unity-control-center/ui/UbuntuLogo.png Where can I find this file in Ubuntu GNOME?
<darkxst> mt-dev_, its generated at build time (from gnome-control-center) however its probably stored in a gresource
<mt-dev_> So would I have to repackage gnome-control-center to change it?
<darkxst> pretty much, although you would need to anyway otherwise the file would get replaced any time there is a new update
<mt-dev_> Okay, thanks darkxst
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-11
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, did you test mutter 3.20.2 yet?
<ricotz> regarding -#0004-keybindings-Fix-keyboard-move-resize-on-Wayland.patch (breaks keybindings under x11)
<darkxst> ricotz, oh crap, I missed your last upload
<ricotz> darkxst, doesn't matter if this problem got resolved
<ricotz> at least it still happens and the author wasn't convinced by me complaining about this specific commit
<ricotz> darkxst, so e.g. simply press "s" or "l" and see what happens
<darkxst> yeh it bugged
<darkxst> and we have been getting other complaint about "p" also but that was in xenial
<ricotz> I have pushed a patched 3.20.2 to my testing ppa
<ricotz> will copy it later
<darkxst> ricotz, do you have a bug link?
<ricotz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=758076
<ubot5> Gnome bug 758076 in wayland "Moving/resizing windows with keyboard does not work on wayland" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ricotz> which is the commit breaking it
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, looking
<ricotz> darkxst, to confirm you are able to reproduce this yourself?
<darkxst> yeh
<ricotz> and ~xenial5 didnt show the problem for you as well?
<darkxst> that was fine
<ricotz> ok
<freaj> Hello everyone!
<freaj> I've been running Ubuntu Gnome for few weeks now, it runs fine but I have two little issues: everytime I run nautilus, it shows the hidden files. CTRL+H hide them back, but when I close and open nautilus again: the hidden files are still showing up
<freaj> And for the second.. when I close the lid of my laptop, the screen doesn't go off when set to "blank", but does go to sleep when set to suspend
<freaj> Ideas? :x
<darkxst> freaj, file bugs!
<freaj> It's sad
<freaj> Gnome seems more stable on Arch than on Ubuntu
<freaj> If I had to file a bug all the time.. :x
<darkxst> freaj, we can't instantly fix every bug on IRC ;)
<freaj> darkxst: for you these are bugs rather than misconfigurations? :x
<darkxst> freaj, well there is a prefence for hidden files in nautilus, so that could be a misconfiguration
<darkxst> but second sounds like a bug
<darkxst> ricotz, there doesnt seem to be anything in that patch that should affect X11, must be some weird side effect
<ricotz> darkxst, that isn't new ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, exactly when it comes to grabs
<ricotz> but clearly it triggers the problem
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I will dig into it a bit deeper tomorrow
<ricotz> darkxst, look at #gnome-shell
<Vostro162> hello guys i have a vala/anjuta question for you i hope someone can helping me
<phillw> Hi guys, I'm sorry to report I cannot take on Ali's vacant place as a tester and release manager...
<phillw> I'm busy complying with their instructions on the servers.
<phillw> Hello Phil,
<phillw> When the Community Council last spoke to you about your treatment of
<phillw> others in the community, you made a commitment to changing your behavior
<phillw> so that you would be working respectfully and constructively with your
<phillw> fellow contributors. Unfortunately, in that time you have shown
<phillw> continued violations of our Code of Conduct, and we have continued to
<phillw> receive complaints about it.
<phillw> It is with much regret that the Community Council have decided to ask
<phillw> you to step away from the Ubuntu community, for a period of 12 months,
<phillw> so that the consequences of your actions can heal, and you have time to
<phillw> reflect on the choices and behavior that have led you here. After that
<phillw> year is over, you are welcome to rejoin the community without
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-12
<belkinsa> darkxst: hey, was Philw here ealier after the CC's notice about him?
<darkxst> belkinsa, only to say he can't take over Ali's position
<rafgas> hey all, can i purge my other desktops ive installed? (mate, unity gnome classic)
<belkinsa> darkxst: he shouldn
<belkinsa> shouldn't be doing anything within the Ubuntu Communiy for 12 months...
<darkxst> belkinsa, it is not fair that he can inform us that he can't take up the position?
<belkinsa> Good point, but he did that before the CC took action.  Well, came to you guys.
<darkxst> belkinsa, he came in as a courtesy, and said it will no longer be able to take the position, how is that a crime
<darkxst> s/it/he/
<belkinsa> Because he could do the same harm to you guys (Ali in this case).  Even when Ali blocked him.
<darkxst> belkinsa, no I had him on a short leash, he waould not crosss me
<belkinsa> Okay
<darkxst> belkinsa, and I don't think its fair you come in trolling my channel, I had a long chat with Daniel about this
<darkxst> I respect his decisions
<darkxst> ok, "trolling" is a little harsh, but you get the point
<darkxst> Ali, did a lot of good, but ran of the rails in the last 12months
<belkinsa> Okay.  Then I will take my leave.
<Switches> Anyone need a coffee?
<EldonMcGuinness> Question, I was going to run apt autoremove, but it is listing: gdm libglade2-0 python-dbus python-glade2, aren't those required packages?
<EldonMcGuinness> I know at least GDM should be right?
<freaj> hello EldonMcGuinness
<freaj> What are you trying to remove?
<EldonMcGuinness> I was just going to do an apt autoremove, to clear out any extra cruff left by a couple apps I tried out. Namely pidgin
<EldonMcGuinness> but oddly enough it is listing those as available for removal and I would think, at the least, gdm would be a keeper.
<EldonMcGuinness> no?
<EldonMcGuinness> I mean I can always just do apt install for those to flag them as a manual install, but was just curious as to if this is indicative of an underlying issue.
<jbicha> EldonMcGuinness: I believe those can be safely removed
<freaj> EldonMcGuinness: I think it's safe
<EldonMcGuinness> kk i'll give it a go then.
<freaj> because gdm would be the package gdm3?
<jbicha> gdm3 is what the current package is named in Ubuntu and Debian, not gdm
<freaj> yep
<freaj> I did apt search gdm: wasn't installed on my distro
<jbicha> apt show gdm
<EldonMcGuinness> is there a list of packages that are installed by default?
<freaj> oh nice, apt show..
<jbicha> EldonMcGuinness: you can click the .manifest at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/ to see what is on the install DVD
<EldonMcGuinness> very good to know!
<jbicha> a few of those packages are removed at the end of installation like unused language packs and ubiquity (the installer app)
<altin_> how to connect to CISCO VPN in gnome? I installed network-manager-vpnc but it's not showing up in network manager ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-13
<EldonMcGuinness> Is there a way to replicate desktop setting, especially those of the tweak tool, from one user to another
<fourcolors> hi
<fourcolors> I'm having a problem with my profile photo
<fourcolors> I can't seem to set it
<fourcolors> I'm having an issue setting my User's account photo. When I click the 'unlock' button and authenticate it seems to work however, when I click on the graph profile photo icon and select an icon I'd like to use as my user's icon or I select a custom photo, it never sticks. it seems like maybe a permission issue?
<fourcolors> is there anyone in the gnome channel that could help me?
<fourcolors> hm..
<elhe> Sorry to bother you again. hello Iḿ currently running ubuntu gnome 14.04 with a 3.19.9-59 kernel and as I started the pc today, I couldn`t connect via wlan. When I go into the network manager it says, that it is not compatible with my current version. Can anybody help me please
<jbicha> elhe: that might be bug 1581535
<ubot5> bug 1581535 in libnl3 (Ubuntu Trusty) "libnl upgrade breaks Network Manager" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581535
<elhe> jbicha: it sure looks like it, but I cant find a solution. how do i downgrade my libnl-3
<jbicha> maybe try https://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet (it was mentioned in the bug report)
<ricotz> elhe, it should not happen with the latest network-manager 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.3
<elhe> thanks I`ll try both solutions and then i will be back
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-14
<fourcolors> is anyoen in this channel?
<fourcolors> anyone*
<darkxst> fourcolors, !ask
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<de-facto> there is this very neat snappy windows tiling function in gnome shell, when you move a window to the left or right edge it becomes "halt-maximized" in that screen side: how can i modify that behaviour to use quaters of the screen instead?
<de-facto> what i want to achieve is moving a window to the left or right edge will half-tile it, and moving it to to the corners will quater-tile it, moving it to the top will maximize it, moving it to the bottom will minimize it
<de-facto> are there any settings or extensions which will allow such behavior?
<darkxst> de-facto, not sure if that would be possible from an extension, but if it is surely there an extension already
<de-facto> it seems someone had exact the same idea already and wrote it: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNOME-Mutter-New-Tiling
<de-facto> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z43U-Bnl_nw
<iiious> vim package without python support?
<iiious> vim --version     reports   "-python  -python3"
<notnown> hello
<notnown> ubuntu gnome 16.04 audio not working please help if possible
<notknown> audio not working 16.04 ubuntu gnome
 * JockeTF 'd would love to have GNOME Builder in the staging PPA. :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-15
<darkxst> ricotz, are you on yakkety yet? any known workarounds for nvidia driver with busted dkms modules?
<ricotz> darkxst, I am, and 4.6.0-4 works fine here with a patched 364
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety and https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=364&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<darkxst> ricotz, k thanks, that patched 364 does not work with the current yak kernel ofc
<ricotz> darkxst, how so?
<ricotz> I assume due PIE toolchain change
<darkxst> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> right, the kernel config is at fault here ;)
<darkxst> all dkms modules seem broken at the moment
<ricotz> just use this 4.6
<darkxst> installing now
<LaserAllan> hey guys, would a dual core @ 2.1 Ghz and 8 gigs of ram beenough to run Ubuntu GNOME?, i am running it now but it gets kinda slow ehn i rdo allot of things and I am currently going to give it back to my friend and he wnats a good and fast distro for this old laptop.
<LaserAllan> Feels like xubuntu or lubuntu is abit too light
<jbicha> LaserAllan: that's more than enough ram for GNOME
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-08
<jbicha> darkxst: ricotz: do you anticipate a problem with me backporting gnome-software 3.24 from artful to the zesty gnome3-staging ppa?
<InventorTechie> Can someone remind me which is the name of a GUI tool for being able to delete / manage UEFI instances ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-09
<dsynapse_> hi
<ricotz> jbicha, I guess it will be fine to push this gnome-software backport
<jbicha> ricotz: you're on artful already, right? gnome-software 3.24 seemed to work ok in the few minutes I tried it
<jbicha> except for that annoying can't fetch updates banner
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, I am on artful
<ricotz> I am not regulary running gnome-software though, aptitude is the thing here for me ;)
<darkxst> jbicha, I suspect it will be ok, but havent tested it
<darkxst> jbicha where is the GNOME transition at? I've not seen any recent emails about it?
<jbicha> darkxst_: Security still hasn't reviewed mozjs/gjs, there will be a bit of progress reported at today's meeting
<darkxst_> Ill obviously be asleep by the meeting!
<darkxst_> a little concerned though how they plan to support mozjs in LTS releases though
<darkxst_> or rather that they may be uncomfortable with the idea
<jbicha> right, but you can check out the log https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/02/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t15:33
<jbicha> there's an idea to upgrade mozjs/gjs in the LTS but who knows how much work that will be
<jbicha> or whether there are enough people to do the work
<jbicha> Trevinho is working on getting Ambiance and Radiance to work better with GNOME Shell
<jbicha> we've gotten 1 MIR approved so far: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOME/MIR_List
<jbicha> the last major people not at 3.24 yet is the Evo stack
<jbicha> *piece not people!
<darkxst_> ^is that a bug?
<jbicha> the Evolution update is LP: #1685683
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1685683 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "Update evolution to 3.24.1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685683
<darkxst> hmm silly rpaths!
<dreamcat4> hi there. i cannot install xserver-xorg-video-ast on ubuntu-gnome 16.04.2
<dreamcat4> because it depends on 'xorg-core'
<jbicha> dreamcat4: according to LP: #1661409 you shouldn't need the driver anyway, it's been removed from 17.04+
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1661409 in xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 (Ubuntu) "Remove obsolete X drivers from the archive" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661409
<dreamcat4> thanks for the replies here
<dreamcat4> it says 'unknown display'
<dreamcat4> so thats why i was trying to install this driver
<dreamcat4> anyway i know what to do now. thanks jbicha ubot5
<jbicha> dreamcat4: ubot5 isn't human :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-10
<jbicha> oh, and the Vala transition is the other 3.24 thing we haven't done yet (new version is waiting in Debian's new queue)
<aredpanda`w> Hello guys, can anyone suggest me a sticky notes app ?
<jbicha> aredpanda`w: gnome-todo was just added to "GNOME Core" for GNOME 3.26 so the GNOME developers think that one's pretty good
<jbicha> or at least it will be for 3.26
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-12
<gs3r> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-13
<kenikkii91> Is anyone able to help me get GOA google sign in working please?
<jbicha> kenikkii91: have you checked for and installed all updates?
<kenikkii91> jbicha: I have, yes. I was testing out Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 prior to installing it last night, and all I did in that was ran sudo apt update && upgrade in the terminal, and it worked straight away and I was able to sign in with my Google Account in GOA. However, now that I have actually installed ubuntu gnome 17.04, it's not working.
<jbicha> there is a webkit2gtk fix for that issue but it will be another couple days before the fix is rolled out to everyone
<jbicha> Ubuntu updates are phased so not every machine will get all updates immediately
<kenikkii91> jbicha: I do have the link to that fix, however I'm unsure how to actually install that fix
<kenikkii91> Oh ok. Makes sense.
<jbicha> it's to help protect against regressions in bug fixes
<jbicha> the phasing should be complete by Monday
<kenikkii91> So when the fix is rolled out to everyone, once I install all updates, that should hopefully fix it?
<jbicha> yes
<kenikkii91> Perfect. Thank you.
<kenikkii91> Appreciate your help!
<jbicha> we did push the update out several days faster than normal since it's an important bug for Ubuntu GNOME users
<darkxst> jbicha, do you know anyone who is on the gnome-papers team? didnt get any response emailing their list
<darkxst> jbicha, upgraded my spare laptop to artful, dns is stuffed, you heard similar elsewhere?
<darkxst> systemd handling the dns stuff these days right?
<krbtgt|_> so it seems while I can add Exchange accounts to Online Accounts, Calendar and Contacts seems like they can't use them http://i.imgur.com/EXl71m4.png
<krbtgt|_> as you can see, no Exchange calendars and Contacts can't open up from Exchange either
<krbtgt|_> this is 17.04, and the other end is Exchange 2010, fwiw
<krbtgt|_> i added an owncloud account and that works as expected
<jbicha> krbtgt|_: I don't have an Exchange account but I think that gnome-calendar does not support Exchange yet?
<jbicha> krbtgt|_: have you tried installing and using Evolution? try installing evolution-ews too
<krbtgt|_> i just installed evolution
<krbtgt|_> let me see if it picks up
<darkxst> jbicha, hey did you see my earlier messages?
<krbtgt|_> evolution doesn't pick up the online accounts settings
<krbtgt|_> probably wont bother setting up evolution because i know EWS works
<jbicha> darkxst: hi, about dns, I recommend opening a bug against systemd since it was just updated in artful
<jbicha> systemd-resolved had a bug in zesty that had to be fixed immediately after zesty's release
<krbtgt|_> slightly disappointed because i swear GOA worked with Exchange in Fedora
<krbtgt|_> if not calendar/contacts, then Evolution picking up GOA
<krbtgt|_> but then i'd have to use fedora :(
<jbicha> krbtgt|_: did you install evolution-ews?
<krbtgt|_> yes
<jbicha> ok, there's also an #evolution channel on irc.gnome.org but the main Evolution developer is only there during normal work hours
<krbtgt|_> oh, i rebooted
<krbtgt|_> and Calendar picked up EWS
<krbtgt|_> it also just crashed :)
<krbtgt|_> and evolution works now
<jbicha> krbtgt|_: oh I forgot to mention that there is a very bad bug with GOA LP: #1610944
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1610944 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "GNOME Online Accounts breaks if you log out (until you reboot)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610944
<krbtgt|_> evolution working at its usual snails pace
<jbicha> that bug is also a priority for Fedora so hopefully that will get fixed soon-ish
<jbicha> darkxst: also, I believe NM is using MAC randomization by default now, which causes problems for some people with some networks
<jbicha> LP: #1681513
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1681513 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.04: New privacy feature in NetworkManager stops some WiFi adapters from working (mac address randomization)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681513
<darkxst> jbicha, NM no longer handles dns though
<darkxst> I shall sleep and see what I can find tomorrow
<ricotz> jbicha, https://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?h=nm-1-4&id=cb18faf2df6b556cf2837001c62efbb5fbe2066b
<jbicha> ugh
<ricotz> not updating to current releases is going to bite one in the end
<ricotz> of course the nm-1-4 branch has a bunch of unreleased backports
<jbicha> yeah, why didn't they do another 1.4 release for that one?
<ricotz> dont ask me ;)
<jbicha> happyaron wanted to stay with 1.4 for zesty, but I think following what stretch was doing (1.6) would have made maintenance easier
<jbicha> ricotz: are you interested in SRUing that commit to zesty?
<ricotz> jbicha, I don't think so :(
 * ricotz has just taken a look at the bug comments :\
<jbicha> ricotz: darkxst: I'm having ubuntu-gnome-desktop depend on caribou and SRUing to xenial (LP: #1589240)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1589240 in ubuntu-gnome-meta (Ubuntu Zesty) "Gnome on-screen keyboard doesn't appear when a text field is focused" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589240
<jbicha> on 2nd thought, I think I'll just have gnome-shell depend on caribou instead
<darkxst> jbicha, hmm, why is the daemon bundled with the prefernces app?
<darkxst> ^caribou daemon that is
<jbicha> darkxst: it doesn't have a .desktop so it's not hurting anything?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-05-14
<darkxst> true
<jbicha> maybe it should be moved to caribou-antler though because it doesn't seem very helpful
<nolsen> Um, how to diagnose why is some of my snaps having a black screen?
<nolsen> Example: https://cloud.nolsen.xyz/s/vBw7LAgByemYVVG
<jbicha> nolsen: you might get a better response in #ubuntu
<darkxst> jbicha, can you upload https://pastebin.com/3HmUWb72 gnome-todo seems to require MOTU currently
<jbicha> darkxst: sure
<jbicha> gnome-todo is a GNOME core app as of GNOME 3.26
<darkxst> jbicha, yes though doesnt seem ready as of 3.24
<darkxst> as in I don't think I would be shipping it as a default app in current state
<jbicha> yeah, there's other apps I'd rather see Ubuntu include by default this year
<darkxst> like?
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOME/MIR_List
<jbicha> Documents is a bit odd so maybe not
<darkxst> erm that is full of no's
<darkxst> most of the gnome apps require tracker or they are useless
<jbicha> I'm still holding out hope on tracker :)
<darkxst> yet tracker is not in that list
<jbicha> the soure is already in main so it doesn't need a full MIR to promote some of its binary packages
<darkxst> I would expect resistance against the daemons though
<darkxst> anyway I had a somewhat productive weekend, though wondering if internet is a curse or a blessing
<darkxst> but meh, got a server running now, most of my build stack is back online
<darkxst> including jhbuild
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't know about LP: #1690609 for zesty, the new strings will break some translations
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1690609 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu Zesty) "Update gnome-user-docs to 3.24.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690609
<jbicha> but I intend to ask the GNOME docs team to have a docs string freeze
<darkxst> oh is gnome-user-docs in main ? didnt think it was but no harm done, havent upploaded SRU yet
<jbicha> it's not in main for zesty; but it would technically introduce a regression into a stable release to break translations
<jbicha> it also improves translations for some languages and fixes missing icons so it's an annoying decision for distros
<darkxst> how that (Sstring freeze) work exactly? are they meant to ask downstream for approval?
<jbicha> GNOME docs currently has no freeze at all
<darkxst> as per most of GNOME really
<darkxst> as in they don't consider downstream when breaking freeze
<jbicha> https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointTwentyfive
<darkxst> c'mon that is a soft freeze at best
<jbicha> it's probably about as soft as Ubuntu's freezes, in that after certain points you have to have other people sign off on those changes
<jbicha> https://wiki.gnome.org/ReleasePlanning/RequestingFreezeBreaks
<darkxst> oh and I get to tell my boss tomorrow that I plan to GUADEEC, that will be fun ;)
<darkxst>  but the concept of freeze breaks is incredibly different between upstream and downstreams
<jbicha> ok, for GNOME 3.24, gnome-shell's weather feature (& redesign of the messages area) was late
<jbicha> while nice, it's also been buggy
<darkxst> yes, and that has in general happened most cycles
<darkxst> lates features that land after freeze
<jbicha> one reason they pushed the feature in was to make the Release Notes look better, for marketing
<darkxst> of course
<jbicha> anyway, it would be a lot worse if GNOME didn't have the freezes it does
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> and it would be better if ubuntu shifts release schedule back a bit know they are back to GNOME
<darkxst> s/know/now/
<jbicha> at least we're in the second half of the month now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> GNOME pushed their schedule forward a week and Ubuntu pushed theirs back a week so we have a full 2 weeks between GNOME Freeze and Ubuntu Feature Freeze now
<jbicha> so we can get the .1 release in without a problem
<jbicha> I hope Ubuntu never releases in the first half of October (or April) again
<darkxst> that is better
<jbicha> yes, it's a small thing that most people probably won't notice but it makes a pretty big difference :)
<darkxst> in a perfect world we would release with .2
<darkxst> but that probably pushes it out too far
<darkxst> but generally speaking .1 is good enough for release
<jbicha> by shipping with .1, we can hopefully get some bugs reported in time for fixes in .2 before most of GNOME loses interest :/
<darkxst> I think canonical will have to co-manage long-term releases for the LTS packages
<darkxst> its much easier doing it upstream
<jbicha> it's too bad Debian's schedule doesn't align with Ubuntu's
<darkxst> hmm wasnt that the whole point of ubuntu? a faster debian?
<jbicha> looking at the dates, it looks like it was also a reaction to the end of "Red Hat Linux"
<jbicha> but if Debian stable and Ubuntu LTS froze with the same GNOME version, it would be nice
<darkxst> let me extend that for you, and add RHEL into the mix
<jbicha> Mark said years ago that he'd be willing to shift Ubuntu's schedule a bit to get that grand alignment, but it might need to be all 3
<jbicha> I don't know if that offer's still on the table, but the other 2 sides didn't seem to be that interested I guess
<darkxst> that would be good for everyone apart from redhat who invest huge amounts in the RHEL product
<darkxst> hey LinDol
<darkxst> long time no speak
<LinDol> darkxst, hi :)
<LinDol> haha
<darkxst> LinDol, I just got internet after 11months
<LinDol> oh why?
<LinDol> there was some problem?
<darkxst> random mountains in remote place
<darkxst> LinDol, you still doing transalations?
<LinDol> Yes :)
<darkxst> great!
<LinDol> but I was not able to translate on these days
<LinDol> because I was some busy
<LinDol> oh
<LinDol> but
<LinDol> our Ubuntu GNOME wiki is end of service right?
<darkxst> LinDol, because of mother day?
<LinDol> oh because of my job
<LinDol> I was hard working on these days
<LinDol> anyway
<LinDol> do you need to translate for?
<darkxst> LinDol, I need translate for I going to the UK in the middle of snow season and well bad luck]
<darkxst> not that my boss would understand your language
<LinDol> haha okay
<LinDol> could i ask to you why you go to UK?
<jbicha> https://2017.guadec.org/
<darkxst> LinDol, yes ^ that
<LinDol> oh it is interesting :)
<darkxst> LinDol, a well earned break from work!
<darkxst> lol, that said lets see my bosses face in the morning when
<darkxst> I tell him I am going :P
<LinDol> haha
<LinDol> how long you will be staying in UK?
<darkxst> LinDol, a week or so
<LinDol> have a nice trip and study :)
<LinDol> anyway
<LinDol> if you need to learn or understand or translate to korean language
<LinDol> please let me know :)
<darkxst> LinDol, will do, keep up your good work with translations ;)
<LinDol> in the future :)
<LinDol> haha thank you :-)
<LinDol> oh by the way
<LinDol> i have a question.
<darkxst> sure ask ;)
<LinDol> about our Wiki(Ubuntu gnome wiki)
<LinDol> i have read ubuntu gnome's plan
<LinDol> so
<LinDol> our wiki will be ended?
<darkxst> LinDol, do you know more than us?
<LinDol> what does it mean?
<darkxst> I would expect that eventually Ubuntu GNOME wiki content will filter though
<darkxst> goodnight all
<LinDol> haha have a good night :)
<LinDol> see u :)
<tony1> do you guys notice your syslog being spammed when using gnome-calendar?
<tony1> org.gnome.Calendar[1579]: 09:50:51.0417   Gtk: #033[1;35mCRITICAL#033[0m: gtk_widget_get_realized: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<TheNumb> tony1: happens here too.
<tony1> bummer, i dont see a fix for it. I tried to report it. we will see I guess
<tony1> maybe a dbus issue?
<jbicha> tony1: where did you report it?
<tony1> jbicha: in the irc channel
<tony1> #gnome-calendar
<tony1> irc.gnome.org
<jbicha> I also found https://bugzilla.gnome.org/782610
<ubot5> Gnome bug 782610 in General "Massive logging: gdk_pixbuf_from_pixdata()" [Normal,New]
<tony1> bummer it is in 17.10 as well. although reported wrong
<tony1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1685805
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1685805 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_realized: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jbicha> that bug isn't useful at all
<TheNumb> just close it
<TheNumb> :^)
<jbicha> as long as no one touches it, it should automatically close in 49 days
<tony1> well as long as others are aware of it maybe it will be fixed soon?
<perry1> Hello!
<perry1> Just connected via Weechat on my brand new Ubuntu Gnome installation!
<perry1> Oh, I just realized I should be on #ubuntu :p
<bcx> Hi, seems that processes launched by keybindings (uses gnome-settings-daemon) do not get env variables set by xinit. Can someone confirm ? Know a wrokaround ? Thanks
<tony1> anyone notice nautilus-emblems does not work on a clean install with updates?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-05-07
<z428> Hi all; installed 18.04 and tried to install vanilla GNOME. Mostly works - except for an ugly purple background image in GNOME lock screen. How to remove / change this? Messing with gdm3.css didn't change things.
<_UsUrPeR_>  Hey all. I'm running a 5 monitor setup with gnome flashback on ubuntu 16.04, and I'm having a problem with the virtual screen size, and maximized windows being covered up by the top panel.
<_UsUrPeR_>  when I maximize a window, the top of the window ends up under the top panel with applications and places and whatnot
<_UsUrPeR_>  any hints?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-05-10
<mgedmin> z428: still need help?
<mgedmin> when you said "messing with gdm3.css", what exactly did you mean?
<mgedmin> sudo update-alternatives --config gdm3.css and selecting /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css worked for me, after a reboot
<darkxst> mgedmin, probably related to bug 1761014
<ubot5> bug 1761014 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (Ubuntu) "package vanilla-gnome-default-settings 17.10.4 failed to install/upgrade: installed vanilla-gnome-default-settings package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761014
<darkxst> and of course z428 has long gone
<mgedmin> huh, irssi nick-completes even if people are not in the channel?
<mgedmin> in other news, hey, when I type my gpg passphrase into gnome-shell's system modal password prompt in 3.28
<mgedmin> the little circles overflow their box
<mgedmin> (on the left side, as I type; and then the obscured passphrase is redrawn with the circles overflowing to the right briefly as soon as I hit Enter)
<mgedmin> ah, it's already filed: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/259
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-05-11
<omarv> Hi all, could someone help me ? I have an issue with functions keys do not work (Brightness & volume) in Ubuntu 18.04. Is this the right channel to ask this question?
<mgedmin> tbh I don't know what's the purpose of this channel, now that ubuntu gnome has been merged back into the regular ubuntu
<jbicha> mgedmin: we still "develop" Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS :|
<mgedmin> wouldn't "maintain" or "support" be a better word?
<mgedmin> also I keep forgetting not everyone upgrades to the current LTS as soon as it's out ;)
<jbicha> this is explicitly not a support channel
<jbicha> I used "develop" since it's in the channel topic but "maintain" is a good word too
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-05-10
<sharpertool> Greetings all. I recently install Ubuntu 20, and have been trying to get a working VNC connection up that uses gnome.
<sharpertool> I have the vino VNC working fine, but my main computer has 4 monitors - so I'd lke to be able to launch 2+ VNC sessions, so I can have a couple of sessions across monitors.
<sharpertool> Everything works, except my ~/.vnc/xstartup which includes `gnome-session &`. This appears to start a display manager, but that is as far as it gets. I cannot launch any apps, or run anything, so no session, no login, etc. That is where I am hopelessly stuck..
<sharpertool> Is there a way I can get gnome-session to output to a log file? Or, does it? I'm launching it from the ~/.vnc/xstartup, and it seems to launch?? well, I'm not sure.
<sharpertool> I don't get an error on the xstartup log at least
